# portaria



## chelen

Field and topic:
¿alguien sabe lo que significa en portugues "portaria"?
---------------------

Sample sentence:
"O registro deve ser feito nos termos da Portaria nº 620/2004, 7 de Junho de 2004)


----------



## araceli

Hola y bienvenida al foro:

_portaria_ es decreto.

Corregí tu texto porque en portugués es femenino: _a portaria_, el decreto.
_da portaria_, del decreto.

Saludos.


----------



## chelen

gracias 1.000


----------



## araceli

De nada, chelen.


----------



## carolina.l.f.h

por favor ¿cómo traduzco la palabra *portaria *en el siguiente contexto para el español?
O Decreto nº 5.287, de 26 de novembro de 2004 e a *Portaria *nº 320 do Ministério de Minas e Energia – MME, de 03 de dezembro de 2004, regulamentaram a comercialização de energia produzida pela Companhia


----------



## araceli

Olá:

a portaria = _el decreto_


----------



## Tomby

Prezada Carolina:
É possível que sejam de ajuda estes dois tópicos sobre o termo "portaria". 
Cumprimentos!  

P.S.- Tópicos do wordreference: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=210294
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=212453


----------



## CERNAI

Pessoal,

Alguém sabe qual a tradução do termo Portaria em espanhol, no contexto Legal?  Já vi traduzirem como Resolución, mas tenho dúvida se essa é a melhor opção.  Obrigada.


----------



## Paraguayan

puede ser Porteria...

es el lugar donde el portero trabaja... puede ser a la entrada de un edificio..
a veces también puede ser recepción


----------



## Sophie_C

Paraguayan said:


> puede ser Porteria...
> 
> es el lugar donde el portero trabaja... puede ser a la entrada de un edificio..
> a veces también puede ser recepción


 

Creo que Cernai se refiere a "Portaria" como un documento legal, un decreto del gobierno o algo así...


----------



## araceli

Oi:

Veja aqui: portaria.
É só procurar neste dicionário...  
Bem-vinda ao fórum!

Tchau.


----------



## Tomby

Diploma ou documento oficial, assinado por um Ministro em nome do Governo (Grande Dicionário de Cândido Figueiredo).
Em espanhol "_decreto_", "_orden ministerial_", etc.
Cumprimentos!

P.S.- Em Espanha: "Real Decreto".


----------



## julioprof

Aprovecho y pregunto si "*resuelvo*" no sería una buena traducción para "*portaria*". No estoy seguro, pero el contexto me induce a creerlo así. Fijaos. Esto lo he sacado de un documento académico de una graduada en Medicina en Cuba que me tocó traducir del español al portugués:

"POR CUANTO: La Resolución Nº 191 de fecha 6 de julio de 1988, Reglamento para el otorgamiento del “Título de Oro” a los graduados de la Educación Superior dictada por el Ministro de Educación Superior en *su Resuelvo* Noveno faculta al Rector para que mediante *Resolución* disponga la entrega de Título de Oro a los estudiantes seleccionados en las distintas facultades acorde con el procedimiento establecido, previa aprobación del Consejo de Dirección del Centro." 

Ahora bien, buscando en Google hoy día, no he encontrado mucha cosa: Tan solo 
*432* páginas en *español* de *" su Resuelvo "*. (*0,26* segundos) 

¿Qué opináis vosotros de esto? ¿Cómo traduciríais "resulevo" al portugués cuando el texto claramente lo diferencia de "resolución"?

¡Gracias!

juliojulio


----------



## Mangato

carolina.l.f.h said:


> por favor ¿cómo traduzco la palabra *portaria *en el siguiente contexto para el español?
> O Decreto nº 5.287, de 26 de novembro de 2004 e a *Portaria *nº 320 do Ministério de Minas e Energia – MME, de 03 de dezembro de 2004, regulamentaram a comercialização de energia produzida pela Companhia


 
Portaria se traduce habitualmente por decreto, pero en este caso no es posiblese utilizar esta palabra pues ya la encontramos en el texto con diferente nivel de eficacia. Me atrevería a proponer *Orden Ministerial*, ya que proviene del Ministerio de Minas y energía. 

Saludos,   MG


----------



## Tomby

A meu ver, uma portaria equivale em espanhol a "_Propuesta no de Ley_" ou talvez a "_Orden Ministerial_" segundo a seguinte resposta: click
TT


----------



## Charo Troncoso

Olá,
alguém poderia me ajudar?
como se traduz "portaria" ao espanhol?
no texto : a Portaria do Ministério da Educação...

muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenida Charo, 

Veja todas as respostas acima.


----------



## Charo Troncoso

gracias por la bienvenida!

claro, acabei de aprender a procurar as respostas... Muito obrigada a todos!

Quanto ao "Resuelvo" admito que tenho traduzido muitos documentos do espanhol e nunca tinha visto isso.
Aprendi mais uma!


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Há várias acepções para esta palavra.

Juridicamente  na linguagem do direito a*dministrativo*, portaria é um documento expedido pelos chefes ou superiores hierárquicos de um estabeleciemtno ou repartição, para que por ele transmita a seus subordinados as ordens de serviços ou determinções, que sejam de sua competência.

A portaria vem detalhar procedimentos que a lei obriga.


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal não, Orquídea. 
Uma Portaria é sempre um diploma legal, oriunda de um ou mais Ministros (e neste último caso costuma designar-se por Portaria conjunta) e não um documento administrativo. O conceito que descreve corresponderia aqui a uma 'ordem de serviço' ou a uma 'instrução'.
Como diploma legal a Portaria é um diploma menor, que, autorizada por diploma de valor superior, regulamenta aspectos práticos ou de detalhe, geralmente burocráticos, necessários a dar execução a procedimentos previstos na lei autorizadora.
Não sei como se designa em espanhol, por isso não sugiro nada, embora, para dizer a verdade, estranho que possa ser traduzida por real decreto (que no nosso caso será seguramente um decreto-lei).  Pode ser que este contributo ajude a clarificar o conceito, pelo menos no que respeita a Portugal, porque no Brasil, como vimos pelo que disse orquídea, é diferente.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Charo Troncoso

muito obrigada Carfer, Orquídea Selvagem e todos os demais que muito me ajudaram.
Já resolvi o meu trabalho traduzindo portaria para "ordem ministerial".
Com certeza este termo, que é usado em espanhol, deve ter o mesmo uso que portaria em português. Ou, no mínimo, haverá compreensão do que possa ser.
Bem melhor que "portería" que, em espanhol, só tem uso com sentido de entrada.

Em todo caso o meu problema foi resolvido e fico muito grata a todos e feliz em conhecê-los.


----------



## claudia007

Decreto: Reglamenta la Ley
Portaria: Reglamento no necesariamente de una Ley, se traduce como Directiva, Normativa o Reglamento
Entonces traduciendo: el Decreto Supremo .... Reglamento


----------



## GABILI

*No texto a seguir, a palavra PORTARIA, significa RESOLUCIÓN em espanhol? *
*O COMANDANTE-GERAL DO AR*, no uso das atribuições que lhe confere o item 8 do artigo 6º do Regulamento do COMGAR, aprovado pela Portaria nº 339/GM3, de 30 de abril de 1993, resolve...

Obrigada


----------



## Mangato

Portaria já foi tratado amplamente no Forum
Veja aqui e aqui

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## nereydafl

Estoy haceindo una tradución del protugues al ingles y nose como tarducir Edital y Portaria....... pense en dejar las palabras originales ya que son documentos o traducir a convocatoria y Ordenanza. 

Espero sus sugerencias, 

Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Hola Nereyda, bienvenida al Foro.

La traducción es al inglés o español? Como este es el Foro Pt-Es, la traducción al español de "Edital" puede ser *Convocatoria* o *Pliego*. En este ultimo caso si las condiciones de la licitación (o lo que sea) están incluidas en la convocatoria.

Para Portaria, espera otros aportes.


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Hola Nereyda, bienvenida al Foro.
> 
> La traducción es al inglés o español? Como este es el Foro Pt-Es, la traducción al español de "Edital" puede ser *Convocatoria* o *Pliego*. En este ultimo caso si las condiciones de la licitación (o lo que sea) están incluidas en la convocatoria.
> 
> Para Portaria, espera otros aportes.



En Brasil, por lo que parece, es un '_pliego de condiciones_' para la convocatoria a público concurso, es decir, donde se incluyen las condiciones de participación. En cambio, en Portugal sólo lo he oído con el sentido de '_edicto_'.

En cuanto a '_portaria_', se me ocurren muchas posibilidades: '_orden ministerial_', '_decreto_', '_directiva_', '_reglamento_', '_ordenanza_'... todo depende del contexto.


----------



## nereydafl

Creo q sera Ordenanza seria lo mejor en mi caso ya que se trata de la portaria de una univerisdad.

Gracias,


----------



## Vanda

Veja os posts acima do seu sobre a mesma discussão.


----------

